# Big Hello From Md.



## franktrujillo (Jan 22, 2009)

*hello*

hi dan congratz on getting hooked  just something about those girls


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

franktrujillo said:


> just something about those girls


Ah, so that may explain why beekeeping seems to be primarily a man's thing.

Dan, welcom to the forum, and I wish you luck in your new interest.


----------

